# Brake Upgrade for VW Fox



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

I have an '88 VW Fox and I'm looking to get some vented brakes installed on it. I had posted a topic earlier to find that a '84 Jetta A1 platform would have them and they would bolt right up. Problem is, the Jetta changed over to the A2 platform in '84. Which is it? 83 with the A1 plat or the 84 with the A2 plat? Any info will help. Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (InfernoFox)*

I used vented front brake calipers from my Brother's A1 Jetta with new vented rotors to replace the solid front discs on my (now) ex-wife's 88 Fox GL when it was about a year old.
You will need new brake pads for use with the front vented rotor calipers, as they are thinner than the Fox's solid rotor caliper brake pads.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (germancarnut51)*

Will the brake pads bolt up from the Jetta? Will the Fox calipers fit the new rotors? And is the A1 plat. '83 and older?


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (InfernoFox)*

One more question, what size motor was your brother's jetta?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (InfernoFox)*

No, you can't use the calipers from the Fox with the thicker 9.4" vented rotors from a MKI Jetta. To used the MKI Jetta vented rotors you must use the calipers from a MKI with 9.4" vented rotors.
MKI Jettas only came with a 1.8L 4-cylinder engine.
MKI Jettas came with both solid front rotors, and vented rotors, which is why I wrote that you must use the calipers from a MKI Jetta with vented rotors.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (germancarnut51)*

I'm gonna get the calipers online but every place asks whether it's ATE or Girgling calipers. What's the difference and which ones should I go with?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (InfernoFox)*

The calipers are pretty much the same, no matter whose name is on them.
I don't think it makes a difference, since they all use the same seal rebuild kit. Just make sure that you get both sides from the the same manufacturer.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 12:23 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (germancarnut51)*

Another question, do you need the bracket from the jetta?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (InfernoFox)*

What do you mean by bracket? Do you mean the caliper carriers?
I used the whole calipers, including the carriers from my brother's Jetta. I don't consider the caliper carriers to be separate pieces. On every other make of car that I have own/have owned (over 35 years of Porsches, Dodges, Fords), the caliper carriers were consider to be part of the brake caliper, not a separate piece.
Personally when I buy calipers for any reason, I get used ones from a self-service salvage yard, and take them off the car myself. That way I get all of the hardware (even when I don't think I will need it), and get a look at how they were mounted in case there is a difference. And before I install the calipers, I diassemble them, clean them out, and replace the caliper seals. Pick A Part charges about $20 for a complete brake caliper (with whatever is attached to it). Seal kits are about $5 from the online places I use.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brake Upgrade for VW Fox (germancarnut51)*

That is true, but I live out near Chicago and older Volkswagens are a rarity in this area. I'm currently searching for new/rebuilt parts online and they don't come with the carriers, and by bracket I mean whatever is the connecting piece from the caliper to the hub/strut assembly. I have had no such luck finding a first gen Jetta and have to resort to ebay and whatever else but if you know any good junkyards (near Chicago) or websites, let me know. Thanks.


----------

